# 16x9 +15 on a mk3?



## TWGvw (Oct 25, 2009)

My buddy just called and asked if these 16 x 9 +15 offset would fit on his mk3. I don't know much about mk3 and i tried to search but just found some fs threads. Hes not quite sure on tire size but anybody else run this size wheel and have any issues. Will he need any spacers? Thanks guys for any help!


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: 16x9 +15 on a mk3? (TWGvw)*

Front http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Rear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ET 15 205/45/16 tires, patec coils, rolled fenders, and mild rubbing
















ET15 all the way around


----------



## TWGvw (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks man!


----------

